# I am back with some nice pics



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

enjoy


















































































the fishing machine


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice to have you back, those are some pretty roosterfish.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice post. Nice to see a beach that's open for fun!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Great stuff. Where were you fishing at? That other fish looks like your basic, standard jack crevalle, just a biggun. Is that correct?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, big jack crevalle is correct. They get big down there from what I've heard.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Man, those are some really nice pictures. Cabo area?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

south of cabo on the pacific side, yes they are jack crevelles


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Great pictures.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

South of Cabo? Did you mean north of Cabo?
Did ya'll have any problems with the police and driving ATV's on the beach? When I was there a couple years ago,they were stringing up fence on the Pacific side for future resort areas. 
Did you get a chance to stop by Stephan Jansen shop in Cabo?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what rod is that?


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Great Photos!


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> what rod is that?



rainshadow, custom made with low riders.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

BentHook said:


> South of Cabo? Did you mean north of Cabo?
> Did ya'll have any problems with the police and driving ATV's on the beach?
> 
> 
> this place is so remote that there are no police officers, only way to the beach are small trails thru the jungle, you dont see any people for miles around.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

airnuts said:


> BentHook said:
> 
> 
> > South of Cabo? Did you mean north of Cabo?
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

rooster fish is my life goal fish


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Airnuts? Airnuts? Are you serious?Dude ive been looking for your email adress on youtube but i never found it, i didnt know you were a part of the family! I LOVE your videos man! I saw those vids with you hooking your son up with those big ol' sharks...great job! I do the same thing its just....im the one hooking my dad up! Where do you go to for sharking? I see thats its behind a whole bunch of hotels or something,right?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

I am glad that you found me, I fish around Juno Beach right in front of the condos, anywhere in Juno you can find sharks, jacks, permit etc.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Airnuts, thanks for sharing with all of us fishermen that were left behind. Your report along with HPD's gives everyone a great feeling about the sport that we all love. Glad to see that you had a great time and that the fishing was good. 

All the best,
LarryB


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


That about sums it up!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you serious? Thats my favorite place to fish ever.......so far! You see ive never gone out of south-eastern florida to fish!I love the pier, best snook and bonito action around!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Makes me jealous


----------



## eddie978n (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Airnuts whats up! Great... no Awsome pics! I love your youtube vids too! they are awsome! I just became a member of this forum, glad to see your a part of it, lol just before I found this forum I actualy watched your rooster fishing in mexico videos, how wierd is that! thanks for sharing!


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks for all your positive comments.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Great pics Eddie -- nice report of real adventure! I intend to get down with Noel Next Feb to shark fish in your hole. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

That's sweet. Congrats on the catch


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Photos and videos. I would like to take the same trip with my son. Can you point me in the right direction. Looking for an adventurous trip to include roosters & Jacks, ATVs and jungles. Thank you!


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

how many times are you going to list the same pics of you....everyone already saw them


airnuts said:


> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

snook hunter said:


> Great Photos and videos. I would like to take the same trip with my son. Can you point me in the right direction. Looking for an adventurous trip to include roosters & Jacks, ATVs and jungles. Thank you!


this is the person you need to contact, good luck

[email protected]


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

chris riegler said:


> how many times are you going to list the same pics of you....everyone already saw them


Chris
I dont know what your talking about , I posted only once, what is your problem??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No idea. You only posted them once but they're good pictures and you can post them all you want.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking what does a trip like that cost? Total? If you don't mind if not then don't post it. Thanks


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

justinfisch01 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what does a trip like that cost? Total? If you don't mind if not then don't post it. Thanks


about $ 250..00 a day, that includes airfare, hotel, meals, atv's etc etc.


----------

